# MAudio Oxygen 61 mkIV problems



## Architekton (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello!

I bought a new M-Audio Oxygen 61mkIV controller and I instantly noticed that something is wrong with this keyboard, whenever I play G note it plays all the adjacent notes, sounds like a total mess. Also happens with B note. All other notes play fine. I noticed that whenever I press G or B note, it triggers pads, they light a bit, but not as bright when I directly press them. Sometimes those adjacent notes get stuck and they keep sustaining.

So, what kind of problem is this?



EDIT - here is my video (had to upload it to we transfer as file is to large for forum)
https://wetransfer.com/downloads/564b24cf330e29bd5bc9e3e95eedafc120170205183645/3c99b1c67fca17a53082e3cfa3e0cbfa20170205183645/58ed2b




I found on a youtube video where one guy has exactly the same problem as me.



Btw, I have Win 10 64bit and this device doesnt need drivers as Windows recognize them instantly.

Any HELP is most appreciated!!!
Thx


----------



## Illico (Feb 5, 2017)

Why EDIT button is enabled ? After power-on, mine is disabled. No problem for me on Win10 64bits.


----------



## Architekton (Feb 5, 2017)

Mine is always enabled, I have the same problem as this guy on the video. Same pads are on without a reason and edit button is also working. Cant turn it off...


----------



## Architekton (Feb 5, 2017)

Also, mine EDIT button is sporadically blinking, like the led light is loosing contact. That certainly doesnt look normal.


----------



## Illico (Feb 5, 2017)

Do you try this :


> Restoring the Factory Settings
> Factory default settings can be restored by holding down the - and + buttons during power-up. At this point all previously saved data will be erased.


----------



## Architekton (Feb 5, 2017)

Yes, I did...no help! I am also trying to upload my own video here to show what is happening.


----------



## Architekton (Feb 5, 2017)

OK, here is my video!!! You can see that edit button works all the time, but its not turned on...also 4 of the pads are always on, dont know why. And you can clearly see on the video, what kind of problems with notes do I have.

Download link (had to upload it to we transfer as file is to large for forum):
https://www.wetransfer.com/downloads/564b24cf330e29bd5bc9e3e95eedafc120170205183645/3c99b1c67fca17a53082e3cfa3e0cbfa20170205183645/58ed2b


----------



## Illico (Feb 5, 2017)

What is your DAW?
I use Cubase AI 8 and installed the Directlink driver for it : http://www.m-audio.com/support/download/software/oxygen-mkiv-cubase-directlink-v1.1.6-pc
My Oxygen is connected through an USB 3.0 Hub.

I suggest to return your device for warranty.


----------



## Architekton (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah, I found out on maudio forum that I am not the only one with this problem. Theres a lot of people with same problem and Maudio is aware of it and they admited that these series are problematic and that every 2nd unit has this problem. They offer a free replacement. I wont be replacing it for another Oxygen or any other Maudio product, Ill b switching to Novation or to Alesis.


----------



## Architekton (Feb 6, 2017)

I returned faulty unit and received a proper one. Now it works great, back to music!!!


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 12, 2022)

*SOLUTION*_ ► "I returned faulty unit and received a proper one. Now it works great, back to music!!!"_


----------

